# which jet size should i try first 165, 170, 175



## CreepinDEEP (Mar 22, 2010)

Hey guys need some carbon jetting advice......gotta put my jet kit I. this week and I was wondering which jet size I should use....I have a slip on HMF a k&n filter and a 2 inch center snork. Also any ideas on what I should turn the air fuel to? I did all the carbon work on my brute but have .never messed with a Hondas carb. Any awesome advice would be greatly appreciated so I don't have to keep goin back n and changing it. It's an HMF jet kit so all I have is the main jets........sorry I got it for free so I'm gonna use it. Thanks and any other advice is well appreciated:agreed::rockn:


----------

